

Show HN: Keychain for the Square Card Reader - alokepillai
https://www.etsy.com/listing/181764272/square-key-ring
I hated carrying the Square card reader in my pocket, so I made a key chain for it.
======
dkanda
That's pretty cool! I need to get one for me and my business partner!

------
alokepillai
I hated carrying the reader in my pocket, so I made a keychain for it.

